# About New ADA for CRS



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

Good day all
I just came to Toronto and in dark of everything. I really want to have a CRS tank and have been looking for a good soil for them like Shirakura soil,Benibachi soil,Mosura soil,Borneo Wild soil but no where sells these products  I just could find out 2 only and got confusion between New ADA,NETLEA. As far as you know,ADA is a famous,good quality branch but recently there have been several rumours about ADA's quality,it isn't as good as before,too many fake ADA in the market now come from China ! Is it true ?
And about NETLEA SHIRMP SOIL, it's made in China and do you guys think it is a good choice for Crystal Red Bee Shirmp? Does anyone have experiences about this product ? 
Please give me an advice


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hieprock said:


> Good day all
> I just came to Toronto and in dark of everything. I really want to have a CRS tank and have been looking for a good soil for them like Shirakura soil,Benibachi soil,Mosura soil,Borneo Wild soil but no where sells these products  I just could find out 2 only and got confusion between New ADA,NETLEA. As far as you know,ADA is a famous,good quality branch but recently there have been several rumours about ADA's quality,it isn't as good as before,too many fake ADA in the market now come from China ! Is it true ?
> And about NETLEA SHIRMP SOIL, it's made in China and do you guys think it is a good choice for Crystal Red Bee Shirmp? Does anyone have experiences about this product ?
> Please give me an advice


Hmmmm, you posted in the wrong section :O


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What Alex said....try posting in the invert section and the nerds there will jump all over your post. I'm suprised Alex didn't jump on it already.

Good luck!

And welcome to the forums


----------



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

omg,I am a brand new bie  sorry and could mod please move my thread to the right section


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Last time I went to AI, and the workers said that the recent ADA sucked and recommended me to get the Netlea instead. They dont' carry it anymore due to that reason.


----------



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Last time I went to AI, and the workers said that the recent ADA sucked and recommended me to get the Netlea instead. They dont' carry it anymore due to that reason.


and then you chose Netlea ? is it good for CRS?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

No, I went for Akadama. Research about that soil too.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Drop by AI, I heard there is a netlea specifically for CRS shrimps. I am not sure what the fuss is all about with the ADA, but mines seems OK. Although I only added a 1/2" layer instead of the the 2 or 3".

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

There are 3 versions of the Netlea soil and I have or am about to use them all.

Netlea CRS soil has pH buffering from 5.5 to 6.5 (around there, depends on source.) It also lowers gH to around 4-6. It has a few basic minerals in it for basic plants but that's about it. It leeches a small amount of ammonia for a bit at the start to help cycle a tank and give some moss a bit of food if you start it with mosses.

Brown soil has pH buffering from 5.5 to 6.5 (around there, depends on source.) It also lowers gH to around 4-6. It is loaded with minerals for plants. When I planted it, planted love it. Even mosses in the tank are bigger, green and more lush than in any other shrimp tank I have. It leeched a lot of ammonia at the start (4-6ppm) for potentially a few months. This would allow you to plant the tank, let it cycle for a few months and not have to do anything. It will take a while to fully leech and be ready for shrimp though. Like I said, plants love it though over anything else I have. ADA, Fluval, Eco-complete, normal gravel with root tabs, sand with root tabs, Netlea brown grows awesome. I have some that is 18 months old, still buffering the pH down and starting to break down a bit but I figure another year or two before it's really mushy and needs to be replace.

Netlea Lambo is there new version. It seems to be harder pellets and darker in color, so will give more of a black pellet look than brown. I'm hoping that by it being harder, it would last longer and not break down to mush as easy. It's buffering down to about 5pH right now with pure tap water. It's been about 3 weeks and it's leeching about 2-3ppm of ammonia still. It's supposed to gave a good amount of minerals in it, and good for plants and shrimp. It also comes in 3 different sizes, a almost sand size, medium pellets and large pellets. This allows you to layer your substrate which a lot of planted people like to do, created a sand to large pellet slope in a tank, etc, etc, so it allows for more aquascaping choices, which the heavy planted tank people like. 


Any 3 of them are a good product, brown and lambo more for a planted tank but even basic mosses and floaters will love it. They take a lot longer to cycle due to the amount of ammonia in them. CRS soil has little nutrients for plants. Any 3 will do fine for CRS and should last a while.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

I have used ADA New Amazonia for my old CRS tank and it worked well.
It would buffer my scarborough tap water to ph 6.4 gh 4 and kh 0. My S and SS bred well in that tank and it is still lasting til now (9 months later). Ive only done water changes when I was cycling the ADA but other then that I only do top offs so I assume that explains why the buffering capacity has lasted until now.

I am now cycling and experimenting with the shrimp version of Netlea after trying to use akadama. I know many people who have had good experience with akadama to where they swear by it, but I personally feel it mushes too easily and does not buffer my tap water low enough. That said, akadama is a great value soil and if you are using RO water it will work wonders for you.

My netlea soil has just almost done cycling but so far it has held its parameters very well against my tap water.


----------

